# 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR?



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm running a 2.5" test pipe to a TT 2.5 in catback right now. The car is making 274whp at just under 12psi supercharged VR6. How much of a gain up top do you think a full 3" will give me? I'm only concerned w/ power from 4-7K.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

Drop the exhaust after the test pipe and see if it does anything....
On my turbo'd car it was a huge differance going 3" from the D/P back, adding the 3" D/P did a little but now where near what the 3" exhaust did...


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (mikebobelak)*

I think you have the right setup now, the 3" only applies to a turbo.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (radoman57)*

stg 1 non intercooled stock comp. ratio....2.5''DP no cat and 3'' exhaust 297 at the wheels....
3'' is nearly a must for a turbo vr..plus it sounds killer!!!


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (radoman57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoman57* »_I think you have the right setup now, the 3" only applies to a turbo. 

Never assume. 
I never have read of anyone trying a 3" "header" back with a SC. I had a 2.5" on my V2 when I ran it and it had tons of back pressure in higher rpms...I saw it frist hand during dyno pulls as the exhaust was under extreme pressure and you couldnt hold a gloved hand in front of the stream 3 feet away.
Dropping the exhaust ,while very loud, will be the quick and easy way to see if its restricting the flow. Or adding a adjustible dump in the testpipe, that would allow you to adjust the "leak".......


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_
Never assume. 
I never have read of anyone trying a 3" "header" back with a SC. I had a 2.5" on my V2 when I ran it and it had tons of back pressure in higher rpms...I saw it frist hand during dyno pulls as the exhaust was under extreme pressure and you couldnt hold a gloved hand in front of the stream 3 feet away.
Dropping the exhaust ,while very loud, will be the quick and easy way to see if its restricting the flow. Or adding a adjustible dump in the testpipe, that would allow you to adjust the "leak"....... 

Good advice. I'm quite sure the 3" would help up top. It's just an issue of cost vs. hp. ~5hp and I'll pass. 15-20 is a different story.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (radoman57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoman57* »_I think you have the right setup now, the 3" only applies to a turbo. 

That's usually the thinking but w/ Meth, some A/F tweaks, and possibly some new cams I hopefully will be getting close to that 300whp mark. At some point a 2.5" exhaust can't be ideal for higher rpm HP.


----------



## Dubbed_Monk (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
That's usually the thinking but w/ Meth, some A/F tweaks, and possibly some new cams I hopefully will be getting close to that 300whp mark..

Curious, how are u going to tune the A/F with your set-up?


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (Dubbed_Monk)*

At your hp levels and boost level, you should be running at least a 70mm exhaust system. Hell, 250+ whp all motor Honda's are running 3" systems and seeing 8-10whp gains over a 2.5" system.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

I've been in this contemplation myself.
i was running a 2.25 magnaflow with the 42dd test pipe on my sc vr making 289 whp at 10 psi with some a/f issues to work out.
i was thinking of just going up to 2.5, but have recently been contemplating the 3". Whats keeping me stuck at 2.5 is its an upgrade from mine, and the autotech is a sub 400 dollar system that i could easily modify to work with a test pipe/high flow cat.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (vr6freak)*

DYI "3 exhaust for "cheap" from summit
"3 header exhaust flange kit(sold in pairs) ~$20 small amout of fileing will fit the VR D/P
4' 3" straight pipe ~$20
2-3 3" u-bends $25ea
dynamax glasspack (use in tunnel) ~$50 with S/C will be loud with out it.
Rear muffler $65-100
Hangers $15
~20 shipping
$~270
If you have a welder your golden, if not summit,autozone,... sell 3" id coulpers for ~$5each add a few clamps and your golden.
The glasspack I have has a 3" id and fit over the collector,and extension pipe, I pulled off the over axle with 2 ubends, but if you misscut a back up is nice....Be careful to drop the overaxle down enough or the muffler will hit the heatshield,,,,,,,


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (mikebobelak)*

an engine is an engine and if youre making 270+ wheel HP, you need a 3" exhaust. it can only help you with your racing. 
less torque down low = less slipping
more HP up top from less restriction. 
its a no brainer. and it should cost you more than $500 to have one made up at a local shop. i think techtonics or autotech sold an over the axle piece that makes the custom setup easy.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (jhayesvw)*

custom catback 3" from a TT borla 2.5" we netted a gain of 21whp.....so yes, it's worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (Dubbed_Monk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbed_Monk* »_
Curious, how are u going to tune the A/F with your set-up?


Adjustable fuel pressure regulator(not a rising rate) and a wideband.
My car flatlines 11.0-11.5:1 at WOT through the entire rpm range. My chip is tuned open loop off the MAF signal under WOT(99% sure of this). I should be able to back off fuel pressure until I'm 12.5:1 at WOT which will make more power. As long as the ECU can compensate at idle and part throttle it should work.
Then I'll rough tune the Meth to .5 richer on my wideband so ~12:1. Then fine tune it w/ vag-com to just before knock. 
Between the 1 point leaner mixture (11:1 to 12:1) and the Meth allowing me full timing from my chip I "should" see some gains.
The 11:1 was keeping me safe but is def. not optimal for power. I can see it on my dynos. Before the VF chip leaned out up top I was ~13:1 until 4000rpm and making more power up until about 3750 rpm with less boost vs. running 11:1 with about 1psi higher boost.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_custom catback 3" from a TT borla 2.5" we netted a gain of 21whp.....so yes, it's worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Were you running a cat? Wondering if I should go 3" downpipe back or 3" catback.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_








Were you running a cat? Wondering if I should go 3" downpipe back or 3" catback.

the greatest gain we are seeing in the 12V's is a custom downpipe with larger primaries running into a 3" coupler, into a 3" high flow cat.....
and yes, all the #'s of my car are with a stock manifold, DP, and cat....but the rest, cat back awas custom 3"


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_








Were you running a cat? Wondering if I should go 3" downpipe back or 3" catback.

you said it isnt your daily driver. 3in header back to a muffler and thats it! 
thats what im going to be running but i got the genie header which flows better than a stock header. ill be getting my exhaust around feb sometime as long as i dont break anything else in the mean time.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (punk rock kiel)*

ive got ported exhaust manifolds and downpipes..with a test pipe. im thinking of just trying to do a 3" cat back setup this year since its not my daily either.
im torn though between running mufflers or not. i thought of a 3" magnaflow section in my center pipe, and a 3" in/out magnaflow muffler in the rear to keep it somewhat quiet...but im still undecided.
all the 325whp+ s/c'd vr's ive seen or read about run bigger exhausts.


_Modified by -THROTTLE- at 6:23 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (-THROTTLE-)*

Not my daily but I still wan't to be able to drive it so I would def. have a muffler and maybe a resonator.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

thats my reasoning as well, but the vr's ive heard without mufflers sound great...almost V8 muscle like...we will see
the way i see it is this, i can do all the 3" piping up to the over axle pipe. once its all bolted tight, start the car and see how i like it for a week. if its too loud, ill throw a muffler on it rather than just putting another pipe on it


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Not my daily but I still wan't to be able to drive it so I would def. have a muffler and maybe a resonator.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am running a 22" resonator, and a 14" magnaflow with offset in-out all in 3"...and it's still "throaty" enough to get attention under WOT....which can be a bad thing...


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

3in header back to borla race venue muffler. the 3 inch in/out and 5 inch round total.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (punk rock kiel)*

just looked at some maganflow parts on summitracing.com and they have 3" in/out center sections in several different case sizes..4", 6" etc. oval mufflers with 3" in and dual 3" out is nice too...keep the dual tips on my car which would be nice.
also, c2 has an over axle 3" mandrel bent pipe available. chris posted back in dec06 that they will have full systems in jan07...ive contacted him, waiting on a rpely.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_..ive contacted him, waiting on a rpely.

keep me updated on this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (vr6freak)*

C2 got side tracked with several of their other projects, but they are willing to have a setup made if someone could offer up their car to have everything tested.
contact chris if youre interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (-THROTTLE-)*

Does anyone here have any experience with a 3" side exit set up?
I was planning to running from my downpipe to a straight pipe to a cherry bomb (but I like that borla too) and have it exit out the side before the axle. I am just unsure how to get it from the tunnel to the side of the car safely. Is 3" too big for that?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (rado_speed)*

you may have an issue with ground clearance if you dont notch out the side skirt/body in that area. very few people have gone thru the trouble to notch it out properly


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (-THROTTLE-)*

Thanks, I think I might start a thread looking for some pics to get some ideas if search doesnt come up with alot.
C2 wants 200 bucks for their over axle pipe, and I'm more of do-it your-self when it comes to my car.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (rado_speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rado_speed* »_Thanks, I think I might start a thread looking for some pics to get some ideas if search doesnt come up with alot.
C2 wants 200 bucks for their over axle pipe, and I'm more of do-it your-self when it comes to my car.


This for a Corrado? I think C2's piping is for a MK3.


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

I just checked their site, they have a pull down tab to select Corrado
BTW is your car black?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (rado_speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rado_speed* »_I just checked their site, they have a pull down tab to select Corrado
BTW is your car black?

Cool. I'll have to check that. Yes. Black w/ black int.


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

I SEEN IT BEFORE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
haha car looks good


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (rado_speed)*

Thanks. Where?


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

Are you ever around Devon? I dont see too many black corrado's, let alone ones that sound blown.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (rado_speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rado_speed* »_Are you ever around Devon? I dont see too many black corrado's, let alone ones that sound blown. 

Work in Berwyn







6cylvwguy is in that area as well w/ a SC black SLC but w/ tan interior and a CF hood.


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

2 in the same area!! WHO COPIED WHO









maybe Ill see you when Im in my burgandy pearl sometime.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (rado_speed)*

I saw a burgundy pearl in Sprinfield on springfield rd. heading north across rt.1 a couple months ago. Exchanged waves. Was that you? Car looked clean. Think it had a silver badge on the grill.


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

not if it had a silver badge
I never see corrado's when Im driving mine, only once I think


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (rado_speed)*

i hit chris up with an message about being the test car for 3in exhaust. ill let you know what i hear or find out.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_i hit chris up with an message about being the test car for 3in exhaust. ill let you know what i hear or find out. 

I have a Corrado so looks like custom for me.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_I saw a burgundy pearl in Sprinfield on springfield rd. heading north across rt.1 a couple months ago. Exchanged waves. Was that you? Car looked clean. Think it had a silver badge on the grill.

Might have been Jason's then sc now turbo SLC. Speedlines?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Might have been Jason's then sc now turbo SLC. Speedlines?

Nah, this was really clean, euro spoiler, looked like 17" bbs on it. I just battled that turbo SLC yesterday w/ the new GTI. Didn't do too bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (punk rock kiel)*

Just finished it today, big thanks to Agtronic "Markku" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the great welding. Headers finish off at 3".








Comparing to inside of stock headers!


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (SilverTrek12v)*

nice! what header did you start with?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (-THROTTLE-)*

that is great. its just tight getting through power steering rack and tunnel without melting all the rubber off the shift cables


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (punk rock kiel)*

did you test fit that thing yet? i would love to know if that fit good


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (631 Corrado)*

Did you try the TT downpipe? It has larger primaries and with portmatched exhaust manifolds your should be able to flow a lot better.


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

I never did try the TT downpipe cuz I got these headers for free, came with a motor I baught. I have know idea what brand they are. I measured each tube and they compensate for the head. lucky me. Before I got these headers I was planning, ported manifolds with large primaries finishing 3",will also do the job.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (SilverTrek12v)*

good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

They look like Supersprint or the OBX knockoff. I was going to do the exact same thing for my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let us know if it works.
FWIW I was digging around some Honda dynos and the H22 motor gains about 7whp-10whp even at the 170-180whp level going from a 2.5-3" exhaust.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

this looks like a 3-2-1 header design....or triple "Y"...what sizes are the primary's tapering into what size 2ndary's????
curious.


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (rado_speed)*

3" out the side, with 2 magnaflow mufflers. not very loud and not very quiet


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_an engine is an engine and if youre making 270+ wheel HP, you need a 3" exhaust.

It's not cast in stone that you *need* a 3" exhaust. Mine makes over 350whp with a 2.5" exhaust and that's only pushing 11psi through it. The Vortex is obsessed with pipe size







Why stop at 3"? Why not sell us the virtues of a 4" bore exhaust?

_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_less torque down low = less slipping

I personally wouldn't consider less torque to be a desirable side effect








Slip is down to lack of traction. That can be corrected with the right chassis mods and tyre choice.


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (kevhayward)*

HAS ANYONE USED AN EXHAUST CUT OUT TO FIX THIS ISSUE??? IM RUNNING A MAGNIFLOW 2.25 EXHAUST AND I FIURED THIS MAY BE A GOOD IDEA FOR THE CHARGER WHEN I RUN IT HARD
THEY MAKE AN ELECTRIC ONE AS WELL









_Modified by 631 Corrado at 2:05 PM 1-25-2008_


_Modified by 631 Corrado at 2:06 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (631 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631 Corrado* »_HAS ANYONE USED AN EXHAUST CUT OUT TO FIX THIS ISSUE??? IM RUNNING A MAGNIFLOW 2.25 EXHAUST AND I FIURED THIS MAY BE A GOOD IDEA FOR THE CHARGER WHEN I RUN IT HARD
THEY MAKE AN ELECTRIC ONE AS WELL










Not on a supercharged VR6, but on a stage 3 S4, too loud for the street. I drove 2 hours with them open on the way back from the track and it was too much, never will I do that again.


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (631 Corrado)*

The headers fit very well, no issues at all.
I'm runnig the QTP electric cut out 3". So now I have full 3" to the cut out, or closed out the back thru magnaflow 2.5".
I just rebuilt the bottom end so it's not running yet, I cant wait to try it out


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
It's not cast in stone that you *need* a 3" exhaust. Mine makes over 350whp with a 2.5" exhaust and that's only pushing 11psi through it. The Vortex is obsessed with pipe size







Why stop at 3"? Why not sell us the virtues of a 4" bore exhaust?
I personally wouldn't consider less torque to be a desirable side effect








Slip is down to lack of traction. That can be corrected with the right chassis mods and tyre choice.

I would think that on an FI car a 4" would help up top but fitment would be an issue. Probably why no one is selling it to you.
Slip is lack of traction caused by torque. Less torque/more power up top is absolutely desirable to someone that drag races or drives a higher powered FWD car on the street because you simply can't put it down. Suspension/tires help but so does less torque. Bigger cams, bigger exhaust, bigger hotside housing(if turbo) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Shift that powerband up where you have a chance of putting it down.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
I would think that on an FI car a 4" would help up top but fitment would be an issue. Probably why no one is selling it to you.
Slip is lack of traction caused by torque. Less torque/more power up top is absolutely desirable to someone that drag races or drives a higher powered FWD car on the street because you simply can't put it down. Suspension/tires help but so does less torque. Bigger cams, bigger exhaust, bigger hotside housing(if turbo) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Shift that powerband up where you have a chance of putting it down.

I agree I would like more power up top rather at the low end. I would give up 30lb tq for 30 hp any day. Im in the process of changing my set up and looking to run mid to low 11's this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

woot woot. 3in exhaust should be done within 2 weeks. no time to wait for someone to mass produce it, just find someone! haha. 
ill post pictures later. maybe ill do a video/sound clip if i can figure out how.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (SilverTrek12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTrek12v* »_Just finished it today, big thanks to Agtronic "Markku" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the great welding. Headers finish off at 3".








Comparing to inside of stock headers!









All I have to say is this looks great! If you dont like it send it my way


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERCHARGED-JETTA* »_
I agree I would like more power up top rather at the low end. I would give up 30lb tq for 30 hp any day. Im in the process of changing my set up and looking to run mid to low 11's this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope to see some new numbers from you . No big changes for me this year and no spending big money. Some tweaking, weight loss, working on the 60' etc. Hopefully low 12's or at least mid 12's. Love to see the SC and allmotor cars running.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

pictures coming in a week! 
figures, get new exhaust and i need to fix the car before i can really go beat it and drive it. lovely hesitation


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (punk rock kiel)*

I am close to you and my jetta isnt running, it's a full 3" vband exhaust on my 97 jetta and if you want to try and rig it to try it out, id be more then happy to help out and you can borrow to dyno or drive around, PM me for my cell, you gonna be at dci tonight?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_I am close to you and my jetta isnt running, it's a full 3" vband exhaust on my 97 jetta and if you want to try and rig it to try it out, id be more then happy to help out and you can borrow to dyno or drive around, PM me for my cell, you gonna be at dci tonight?

thanx but the car is currently at the shop getting the exhaust made. im trying to find someone to take me for food at the moment. haha. 
the issue isnt exhaust related. 
i think its either plug wires, intake manifold spacer or knock sensor or maybe coil. the problem isnt all the time, just lower rpms, runs balls out past 3k.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_
thanx but the car is currently at the shop getting the exhaust made. im trying to find someone to take me for food at the moment. haha. 
the issue isnt exhaust related. 
i think its either plug wires, intake manifold spacer or knock sensor or maybe coil. the problem isnt all the time, just lower rpms, runs balls out past 3k. 

i'll come pick ya up. haha


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
i'll come pick ya up. haha

no need for a ride. dropped the car off 5:30pm thursday night, will be ready for me saturday morning! 
pictures sunday cause it will be going into the garage to try and find a problem.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (punk rock kiel)*

I gained 27whp from a custom 2.25" downpipes and 3" exhaust with straight through borla muffler...I'd say it's well worth it.
Im running stage 2 VF S/C and did 302whp and 239wtq...before that with just 2.5" Milltek I pulled 276whp and 231wtq on the same mustang dyno.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_I gained 27whp from a custom 2.25" downpipes and 3" exhaust with straight through borla muffler...I'd say it's well worth it.
Im running stage 2 VF S/C and did 302whp and 239wtq...before that with just 2.5" Milltek I pulled 276whp and 231wtq on the same mustang dyno.

Nice. I'm sold on the 3 in. Just not sure about the downpipe. TT sells a 2". What's the stock size?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

stock is 1 3/4" outside dia, and inside dia is 1.5" but dont hold me to it, since thats using a tape measure and not a caliper to measure.
TT is 300bucks though, costly imo. people make power with the stock downpipe and manifolds, but mabe not as much as the TT downpipe with 3" setup.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (-THROTTLE-)*

dont hate yet. the picture taker sucks when he is laying on cinders in the cold. 
























































































better ones to come.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (punk rock kiel)*

requesting a video clip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (-THROTTLE-)*

I run a custom built downtube. Twin 2"into 3". It made amazing gains in my case to the tune of about 20+whp. 
There is most certainly significant gains to be had by enlarging the downpipe and eliminating the restriction at the joint of the downtubes.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (JETTSET)*

maybe ill try to get some video today. all i got is a sony digicam, so we will see what i can do. 
the genie header with the 6 into 2 into 1, even tho its 2.5, its only for less than a foot.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (JETTSET)*

That pipe looks good. The TT is also 2" but not sure about where they join. Are there any plans to reproduce the downpipe you have?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

This is mine on the dyno, it sounds better in person.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DQq-ycEhL6U


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_This is mine on the dyno, it sounds better in person.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DQq-ycEhL6U

semi has the same sound just up'd a little as my friends mk4 VR 12v. they got a different tone altogether.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_That pipe looks good. The TT is also 2" but not sure about where they join. Are there any plans to reproduce the downpipe you have?

already pm'd him the same question


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I run a custom built downtube. Twin 2"into 3". It made amazing gains in my case to the tune of about 20+whp. 
There is most certainly significant gains to be had by enlarging the downpipe and eliminating the restriction at the joint of the downtubes.









WOW Looks great I have 3" on my drag car with Borla muffler and makes good power. I would like to see if this kind of set up would make even more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERCHARGED-JETTA* »_
WOW Looks great I have 3" on my drag car with Borla muffler and makes good power. I would like to see if this kind of set up would make even more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are you 3" from downpipe back? What is your manifold/downpipe setup?


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

Your not going to believe me but its stock it goes 3" after the collector


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

You should deff open up the downpipe/mani size, gain some power and maybe reduce egt's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (SilverTrek12v)*

here's a question you guys might be able to help me with- 
will a free flow cat on my 3" exhaust make it more difficult to pass PA emissions as opposed to a non- free flow 3" cat?
refer to kinetics site-
NON- HIGH FLOW 
HIGH-FLOW
I dont know how one could flow more than another and still have the same catalyzing effects. I'll give Kinetic a call in the morning but they are not the best with thier phones sometimes.



_Modified by rado_speed at 1:36 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (rado_speed)*

Well my car passed emmisions without a problem with my 100cell metallic cat. It all depends on programming.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERCHARGED-JETTA* »_Your not going to believe me but its stock it goes 3" after the collector
















Just got a quote on a custom 3inch. Not too bad especially if I can sell the TT 2.5 in.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (slc92)*

kiel - any updated pics/vids?
if you need a 3" setup and are somewhat local to PA, contact Josh @ Nothing Leaves Stock.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 3" exhaust worth it over 2.5" for 12psi SC VR? (-THROTTLE-)*

ill throw up some more pics soon. p/s pump died on the way home from getting the exhaust done, but i got new pictures and another toy or two installed today along with fixing alot of odd stuff.
ive been working alot of overtime, another motor item soon to come.........









































_Modified by punk rock kiel at 4:58 PM 2-16-2008_


_Modified by punk rock kiel at 4:59 PM 2-16-2008_


----------

